# The Story Of Sundance ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I posted today about the death of Butch, my beloved Pug. I mentioned Sundance and Maggie in that post and felt the need to tell you their stories.

Sundance is a Toy Poodle, Red in color. He is extremely disabled, but he does not realize this.

Sundance came into my life in May of 1997. My friend, Denise, worked at Russo's Pets and came across this very young and very disabled little poodle that had come in to them to be sold. Turns out that the little dog was so disabled that their only choice was to put it down. My friend said "NO"! let me take it and see what I can do.

She called me about the little one and I was willing .. my hubby was not .. hubby actually said "DO NOT LET ME SEE THIS DOG". Well .. tough stuff .. Denise brought the puppy .. it weighed 9 ounces and was horribly crippled. I braved the wrath of hubby and brought the puppy in and said "I'm keeping it .. tough stuff". A few husband and wife "words" later, Sundance was staying but was still horribly crippled.

I took him to Dr. Lee who said .. lucky if he lives to be 1 year old .. just too crippled. Took him to specialists who said .. $5,000 to fix one side .. $15,000 to fix the other and no guarantees. Remember that these prices were in 1997. We decided to do nothing other than take Sundance in and do the best we could. 

Well .. Sundance is still crippled but he IS 11+ years old today. Just goes to show that with a little help a really disabled bird or animal can do quite well.

Sundance has a "backward" knee on one side and a totally wonky hip joint on the other .. he is kind of a tripod dog .. BUT .. like I said .. he doesn't know he's disabled and walks and runs and has a good life.

Terry


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

Another sweey story of giving a chance, ha?? 
"A few husband and wife words later".....LOL yep !! 

Lots of hugs for you today. Nell


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a wonderful heartwarming story. No doubt Sundance owes his longevity to the wonderful life you gave him.

You GO Sundance!!!! I hope you live many many more years!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Nell and Treesa! Sundance is definitely my special little dog!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So glad you made the decision to offer Sundance a life. You honor his spirit by your support!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, thank you so much for sharing both Sundance and Maggie's stories. I enjoyed learning how you got them and wasn't surprised that they, too, are rescues, because you are the ultimate rescuer! 

I expect they are also having a hard time adjusting to Butch being gone.

God bless you, Terry.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Terri and Maggie! Yes, Sundance and Maggie seem to still be wondering where Butchie has gone. They are pretty much their normal selves, but I catch them just sitting and staring into space now and then as if they are pondering something.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thank you for sharing Sundance's story with us. All he needed was the right family and a chance to be what he could be, and he obviously found it with you. It's true, so many of our disabled critters don't even seem to know they're disabled in any way, and are able to live full and happy lives, a true example of "ignorance is bliss"! I had a toy poodle growing up, named Tootie. I got her when I was nine, and we saw her in the pet shop of a mall, and I cried until my parents agreed to bring her home.  She was so tiny and white, and was such a wonderful dog, certainly not "dainty" and fragile like people think poodles are. I'm so glad Sundance has such a great life with you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

How right you are, MJ! Poodles are NOT fragile and dainty .. Sundance is one tough little guy .. and he IS little .. still only about 8 pounds. My husband loves poodles and has had them all his life .. he's just a big wuss about some things and didn't think he could deal with such a disabled little tyke at the time Sundance first came into my life. Actually, I wasn't too keen on poodles until I met and lived with the two my husband had when we first met .. Cornelius and Bandit .. completely wonderful dogs. They weren't the tiny ones or the big ones .. kinda mid-sized models of poodles .. don't know what the correct term for them is.

Anyway, I guess it doesn't really matter to me .. if it needs help and/or a home, then I'm probably going to do my best to step up to the plate and do what needs to be done. Makes life difficult at times, but it's ALWAYS worth it in the end.

Your Tootie sounds like she was a wonderful little dog!

Terry


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Terry,

Every now & then I read something here on PT that really sticks with me over time... I suspect your Sundance tale will be one of those. Thank goodness you have the heart and love to look past the disabilities and just offer love and support - unconditionally. Sundance and Maggie are sooooo very lucky to have found their way to you - and I'll bet you feel equally lucky whenever you snuggle with them


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Thanks Terri and Maggie! Yes, Sundance and Maggie seem to still be wondering where Butchie has gone. They are pretty much their normal selves, but I catch them just sitting and staring into space now and then as if they are pondering something.
> 
> Terry


Terry,
Butchie is talking to them, and they are telling him that they are taking care of things down here, and , while Mama misses him, she'd hanging in there.
Daryl


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for your posts, Dez and Daryl Yep .. we're all hanging in there.

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

You know, I had never been around poodles at all until one of our friends brought the first one of theirs home about 35 years ago. They have had three since then. Never realized how smart, sweet and cuddly these little guys were. Their first two were the mid-sized but their last one is a standard and is the absolute best dog I have ever been around. He had been severely abused the first two years of his life and when our friends got him from a shelter was about 40 lbs. underweight and cringed and shook if you even looked at him. That was about 3 years ago and he is now fat and sassy and so gentle that all I want to do is cuddle with him - which I do all the time.


----------

